

Ask HN for Help: Please help me find an iPad Safari scrolling expert - rubyrescue

We've got a <i>very</i> high profile client with a scrolling bug in an iPad-focused HTML5 site - and despite a lot of work, my team just can't solve it.<p>The client is getting desperate.<p>I'm to the point of begging for help on HN. I'm looking for someone who really knows their Mobile Safari stuff to do a bit of consulting on just one scrolling bug.<p>Of course we'll pay hourly for your help. Contact info is in my profile.
======
rubyrescue
I hate to clog up HN with this kind of request, but it's the best place I can
think of and I'd like to think I've contributed enough over the past few years
to call in a group favor. :)

